# This should be in the Bar



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

xmas approaches, no headaches, no excuses :lol:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sperm-extractor-donors-play-videos-help.html

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Crikey. Looks like our Carol J is out of a job.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It will be like a blow up doll so impersonal--do they still give you a dirty book to read


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do they come in a larger size?

Gerry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

And deeper. :lol: 

tony


----------

